# Sense 3 Launcher w/Browser Button (not personalize)



## roman

HTC is tricky tricky. I thought this was going to be easy, but I had to use every bit of my smali hacking knowledge to kick it's ass.

I used a stock 1.45.401.2 (2.3.4 EU OTA) deodexed Rosie.apk to mod from. So this should work on any new major ROM out there (Revolution HD, Leedroid, InsertCoin, Virtuous, my ROM, etc), and likely even work on the up and comping TMO OTA patch.

I haven't swapped out the image because I don't really have a good browser image to match, so you're stuck with the personalize button picture, unless someone wants to provide me with a good one. I'll swap them out np.

*Download CWM Flashable Version*

*Download Rosie.apk* to push to /system/app (or place with RootExplorer)

Instructions to push


Code:


adb remount<br />
adb push Rosie.apk /system/app/Rosie.apk<br />
adb shell chmod 644 /system/app/Rosie.apk


----------



## themetatron

How difficult would it be to just use the mt4gs Rosie.apk? Same script as above?

This apk causes both personalize and app to launch browser


----------



## roman

Yeah sorry about that. I jumped the gun earlier and when I read reports I had figured out I messed up .

I fixed it up and the links above should work again.

Also, shoot me over the MT4GS Rosie.apk and I'll get it hacked up for you.


----------

